# make a megamorphix?



## preiser (Aug 28, 2014)

So, I really like the mastermorphix, and I'd like a megamorphix. However, as traiphum is the only maker (to my knowledge), they are considerably more expensive. I saw crazy bad cubers unboxing/review, in which he said his megamorhpix was made from a shengshou 4x4. My question is could one make a megamorphix out of a moyu aosu? If so, how? If not, how would you go about making one out of a shengshou?


----------



## TKDonuts (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if you could make one from an aosu, but I would assume not, because in order to shape the body, you have to sand into the centres, and you might run into the bumps on the inner centre, making the cube dysfunctional. I've made one before from a shengshou, and as far as I'm concerned there are no problems. I used these pictures on Gr Cubed's Facebook page as a guide: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.702550173128298.1073741868.578664812183502&type=1
Basically you draw a straight line from 2 opposite corners, connecting 3 corners with lines, with one corner in between the lines. Then repeat/redraw those same lines on the other corner. Then you sand down the corner that does not have any lines through it, until you get a nice pillowed shape. Remember to turn some of the sanded siders 180 degrees, and the. Sand it down to make everything look more even. I apologize if I make no sense, but once you look at the pictures, it should be clear. (Btw, I know he is making an AI megamorphix, but it is still made from a 4x4, and is still the same shape. I hope this helped.


----------



## preiser (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok I think I understand. You basically pick a corner, and the 3 corners directly diagonal from that one create the 4 larger corners and the other 4 become the smaller corners. So assuming that's all correct, you'd just sand, fill, and then resticker right?


----------

